# aspettare vs. attendere



## oufti

Ciao a tutti,

Chi puo spiegarmi la differenza tra aspettare e attendere ?

Per esempio all'aeroporto è scritto "attendere qui" dove si trova la linea rossa prima di accedere al controllo bagali.

Aspettare sarebbe incorretto ?


----------



## and_alb

Attendere prevede una fila

La fila di attesa...

Aspetto l'autobus, quando passa... Non si fa la fila (come gli inglese...)


----------



## oufti

Grazie


----------



## oufti

Pero quando si paga con la carta di credito sull apparecchio è scritto attendere.

Vorrebbe dunque dire che pagare con la carta di credito è supposto creare una fila ?


----------



## epoqueepique

Sì, si fa la fila anche lì...


----------



## alfaalfa

Sicuramente "attendere" e molto più utilizzato negli avvisi (aeroporto, uffici, segreterie telefoniche, POS, PC o altro) mentre "aspettare" io lo utilizzo molto più nel parlato. _Aspettami, aspetto una risposta, me l'aspettavo _mi suonano meglio di _attendimi, attendo una risposta, me l'attendevo_ anche se sono tutte forme corrette.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, oufti.
Sicuramente i significati dei due verbi possono in alcuni casi coincidere, ma personalmente penso che non siano intercambiabili, perché danno una valenza diversa alla partecipazione del soggetto all'azione. Spesso infatti _attendere_ implica delle sensazioni che non vengono invece evocate da _aspettare_, come l'ansia o il desiderio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Necsus


----------



## Nino83

Necsus said:


> Sicuramente i significati dei due verbi possono in alcuni casi coincidere, ma personalmente penso che non siano intercambiabili, perché danno una valenza diversa alla partecipazione del soggetto all'azione. Spesso infatti _attendere_ implica delle sensazioni che non vengono invece evocate da _aspettare_, come l'ansia o il desiderio.



Non sono sicuro di ciò. Ad esempio, ci sono frasi come "lo aspettavo da una vita" o "aspettavo da una vita questo momento", "aspettavo da tanto tempo che...", nelle quali anche _aspettare_ evoca ansia o desiderio. 
Mi sembra che la sensazione di matoupaschat non sia così lontana dal vero.


----------



## matoupaschat

E grazie anche a te, Nino


----------



## giuseppee

Attendere si usa quando si sa che l'attesa avrà un termine, atteso per l'appunto.

Di una donna incinta si dice che è in dolce attesa e quando sarà l'ora il papà sarà in trepida attesa.
Se prenoto una visita medica via fax, attendo conferma con lo stesso o altro mezzo.
Stiamo attendendo il collegamento con la sede RAI.

La parola attendere non esiste in siciliano, quindi la donna incinta "aspetta un picciriddu".
Pensate a quanti siciliani in giro per il mondo, o altri meridionali, possono aver influenzato l'uso della parola aspettare.


----------



## FrancescoVella

Mi verrebbe da dire che "attendere" è più formale, mentre "aspettare" è più colloquiale. Se in un cartello in aeroporto trovassi "aspetta qui" lo troverei molto strano e diretto, oserei dire quasi "offeso", mentre "attendi qui" addolcisce l'ordine, e appartiene a un registro linguistico sicuramente più elevato.


----------



## bearded

FrancescoVella said:


> Mi verrebbe da dire che "attendere" è più formale, mentre "aspettare" è più colloquiale. Se in un cartello in aeroporto trovassi "aspetta qui" lo troverei molto strano e diretto, oserei dire quasi "offeso", mentre "attendi qui" addolcisce l'ordine, e appartiene a un registro linguistico sicuramente più elevato.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo.
Un tempo si diceva ''sala d'aspetto'', oggi si dice più burocraticamente ''sala di attesa''. (E' chiaro che il verbo aspettare non ha un sostantivo corrispondente - ci sarebbe solo 'aspettazione' - mentre attendere ha attesa.  Tuttavia tutti hanno sempre inteso l'aspetto in ''sala d'aspetto'' come attesa e non come apparenza...).


----------



## lorenzos

bearded man said:


> E' chiaro che il verbo aspettare non ha un sostantivo corrispondente - ci sarebbe solo 'aspettazione' - mentre attendere ha attesa.


Aspettativa?


Necsus said:


> Spesso infatti _attendere_ implica delle sensazioni che non vengono invece evocate da _aspettare_, come l'ansia o il desiderio.


Mi pare che suonino molto più comuni "aspettavo con ansia", "aspetto, aspetto e non succede nulla" e "quanto devo aspettare ancora?"


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Aspettativa?


Hai ragione, ma il senso è un po' diverso.  Una ''sala di aspettativa'' forse non basterebbe per più persone, dato che ciascuno di solito ha aspettative differenti...


----------



## nmg2098

sarebbe bello fare una comparazione con il francese che purtroppo non ho trovato.
Comunque Aspettare solitamente si usa con il complemento oggetto quindi si Aspetta Qualcuno o Qualcosa. Attendere invece dovrebbe essere usato nel senso di "rivolgere una forte attenzione " e nella forma transitiva diventa come apettare ....
Nell'uso comune hanno un significato molto simile ed attendere assume un uso più formale


----------



## Landslide89

Secondo me è solo una questione di registro: attendere è più formale e per questo più ricorrente nelle comunicazioni ufficiali. Aspettare appartiene al registro informale ed è più comune nella comunicazione quotidiana.


----------



## oufti

Io direi "nell'attesa di"


----------

